# Jon Boats



## Broncoxlt

I just got a jon boat and trying to make it a better fishing boat. Please post pics of your tricked out jon boats.


----------



## bassboy1

15 foot 7 long
67 inch beam
42 inch bottom width
All my structure is riveted aluminum - no wood.
1974 Evinrude 40 (equivalent to a new 35 horse) 
Still runs about 30 mph.  

Here is a link to my project.
http://www.shareaproject.com/pages/projectTut,p,482,00.html


----------



## Mako22

Here's mine, 16' 2003 Lowe, 72 beam at stern.


----------

